# Tygart's Creek, KY



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I may be fishing Tygarts Creek this weekend. Anyone have any info on the best stretches to fish, access points, baits, etc? I have a book...kind of dated....that lists that creek as a top smallmouth water from around US60 down to a town that I cannot remember the name  (Starts with a W I think  )

I have never fished this creek before, so I would appreciate pointers of any kind that people can give. I don't expect the honey holes, but just decent access points to be able to wade a mile or so and catch some fish would be great!! We may also float a few miles if there are spots that are better for floating.


Thanks,



Creekwalker


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Will you be near Carters Caves State Park?

Here is a link to a Craters Cave PDF:

http://www.kdfwr.state.ky.us/pdf/cartercaves.pdf#search='carter%20caves%20state%20resort%20park'

You really need to fish the lake at dawnNice and quiet..BIG BEAVER! Some good bass fishing too. Ive had my best luck with black senkos and fishing the upper lake and mouth of the stream that feeds the lake.

Ive never been able to fish Tygarts Creek. But, I know that you can access it from the 182 bridge near the park entrance. I did see some BIG largemouth swimming by that bridge. I think that there are some outfitters upstream in Olive Hill? Every time that I get down that way, It seems to rain just enough to blow-out Tygarts. Please let me know how you do on the creek! I dont think that a lot of people fish the creek, and I think that you are in for some good fishing! Im going to plan a trip back to Carters cave, It has been a few years since I have been down that way.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Not going to Carter Caves this time, I am going to be closer to South Shore (the mouth). I am probably going to hit it somewhere below where another feeder joins (Buffalo Creek I think). Somewhere in the lower 15 miles I suspect.

You might already know about these links, but I'll pass them along here anyway.

KY Smallie Waters 

Another site like this one listed the lower part as being decent smallie water. I'll be in Greenup County.

I also stumbled onto this link that is new for this year. I think all states need something like this 

KY Places to Fish 

Thanks for the tackle tips, I'll pack some senkos. I have some dark green and a few others (even an original Slug-Go  )

I'll post the results when I get back...to this thread.

BTW, nice new Avatar


----------

